# Timex Help



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

A co-worker need some help on these ones pls - all manual wind - 50's - 60's 70's ??

Right #2606002475

Case Gr Br

Mov't Gr Br

Centre #2776002577

Case France

Mov't ?

Dial Taiwan

Left Dial Philil Pines

Case France

Mov't ?

Any help would be appreciated - Cheers Paul / Canada


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What kind of help are you after? You don't actually say! :lol: :to_become_senile:

Photos of the innards will help in ID of the movements. :yes:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Right #2606002475 = movement 24 from 1975

Centre #2776002577 = movement 25 from 1977


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> Right #2606002475 = movement 24 from 1975
> 
> Centre #2776002577 = movement 25 from 1977
> 
> thanks pjh


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul, the info posted ref movement numbers is correct - and how it's done is pinned at the top of this page, about tyhree or four into the pinned topic. :yes:

Note that you may/should be able to locate numbers on the third watch using a loupe at the edge of the dial, or alternatively if you remove the watch from the case the model and date info should be visisble around the 6 marker. :lol:


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

mel said:


> Paul, the info posted ref movement numbers is correct - and how it's done is pinned at the top of this page, about tyhree or four into the pinned topic. :yes:
> 
> Note that you may/should be able to locate numbers on the third watch using a loupe at the edge of the dial, or alternatively if you remove the watch from the case the model and date info should be visisble around the 6 marker. :lol:


Thanks again Mel - I was unable to get the mov't out (do not know how to remove crown properly) - but I was able, with a loupe, to read the last digits hidden below the 6 - "10181" so I assume we are looking at M101 from 1981

also on the movement 800 or B00 and on the inside of the case 101

Cheers Paul / Canada


----------

